# lustreful collection, asia exclusive 04-05??



## Larissa (Jan 10, 2006)

Do you ladies remember this collection being released at pro/freestanding stores either early 2005 or late 2004? I didn't see it in the color stories, but it was originally an Asia Exclusive...

Just wondering if anyone knew if they were permanent at the pro stores as I've been hearing different stories!

I bought Relaxed from this collection and love it and would like to repurchase if it is in fact perm at PRO stores...Please say it is!!

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Janice (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/2004_lustreful.php

I'm pretty sure it's perm @ PRO but you could always call to double check.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah, Thank You Janice...I'm an idiot...hehe, it's right at the very top of the color stories list! Thanks!


----------



## iheartjuppy (Jan 10, 2006)

*What?!*

The lipsticks are at Pro?! Some of my FAVES!! Now if only Rock It! was permanent at Pro too!!!

Edit: They're not on the Pro site - anyone know if they're in Pro stores?


----------



## Larissa (Jan 11, 2006)

ya, so I called the Pro Store here in Vancouver and they say it's not permanent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i've heard so many people saying it is...when i go down there next time, i'll have to investigate!


----------

